# اللى عاوز يرفع صوره...مركز منتدانا مفتوح



## vetaa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
الحمدلله دلوقتى بقى عندنا

*مركز الكنيسه لرفع الصور*​

ده هيسهل علينا رفع الصور
وخطواته سهله جدا​ 
بس تقروا الشروط
وتدخلوا الرقم وتختاروا الصوره
وتاخدوا اللينك التانى كوبى
وتعملوا بيست للينك دة فى المربع الاصفر
اللى فيه اهرامات دة
 مفيش اسهل من كده​ 
وكمان 
المركز بيسمح برفع الصور التالية: .gif - .jpg - .jpeg - .png - .bmp و يسمح لك برفع صورة يصل حجمها الى ½ MB اي نصف ميجا بايت (512 KB) 

يارب تستفيدوا منه
وتستمتعوا بأحلى صور​


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*ابشـــــــــــــــــــــــــروا
بنت العدرا نزلت طريقه رفع الصور
وبجد ميرسى جدا ليها ولمجهودها الجميل

**وده شرح رفع الصور والمشاركة بيها *


















​


----------

